# Anyone know this cl / cs site.



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

A couple of years ago I came across a camp site a few miles south of Bridlington of the A165. I thought it was a Caravan Club CL, but I cannot find it. It is down about a mile lane next to a farm and almost on the Beach.
I can find it on google earth, if someone can tell me how to get the co ordinates I will post them.

Thanks in advance Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There used to be a CL right on the beach at Fraisthorpe a few years back, si that the one you mean?

Pete


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

We were there I think, a month or so back.

I've attached an image with co ordinates shown


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

the one you want is

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results3.asp?search=rectory+farm&by=sitename


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

rectory farm barmston its great any info ask


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

mikeyv said:


> We were there I think, a month or so back.
> 
> I've attached an image with co ordinates shown


I spent ages trying to get just that image. Is it a C/C cl and whats it called.
Well done that man.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

andyman said:


> mikeyv said:
> 
> 
> > We were there I think, a month or so back.
> ...


Sorry, can't tell you anymore, but bro in law said the site is run by the nearby farmer.

I didn't notice any cc or c&cc signs.

We didn't use the site, just parked and walked the dogs along the beach to Brid and back, as we were stopping with bro in law at Great Ouseburn.

There were quite a few people exercising their horses on a wet and VERY windy day when we visited, certainly well worth the quid in the honesty box.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

this one is very nice, 15 minutes walk to sea , bus stop 5 minutes away to Brid, pub and chippy 5 minutes , 1 toilet , 1 toilet with shower very clean , owners are great + big pond


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Pete is right its Fraisthorpe, Post code YO15 3QP page 502 in the new CC book Tel 01262 675742 open March to October.

We are attending a rally their in June.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

The site we have stayed at was Auburn Farm at Faisthorpe just by the beach a couple of miles south of Brid. It was a CL when we stayed there in 2006 but had two fields and more than five hookup points  

It isn't listed in the Caravan Club CL on their website this year. I think it is now a commercial site and has a rally field behind the car park on the (cliff) top where there have been C & CC temporary holiday sites in previous years.

co-ords N 54.04737 W -0.217304

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Steve, I think thats the one we visited a while back too, shame its no longer a CL.

Your coords are similar to the ones that Mikeyv lists. :? 

...and more confusion, I don't think its the one you mention Broom, as that says it is 2 miles from the beach. :? 

Whatever, its was a great spot :lol: 

Pete


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Spent most of my childhood on this beach, I lived just down the road my father use to dig all his bait here for fishing. 

We have stayed here many times on Temp Holiday Sites, the rally field does get a little worse every year with the bumpy ground but you can just take it steady and you should be fine. Never seen anyone stuck there so must drain well. 

The farmer who is still the same guy likes his pennies so I am guessing that is why he has gone alone as he can charge what he likes and have as many on site as he wants. When on the rally we have seen alot more than 5 on the site itself, maybe they caught him out. 

There it also a Temp Holiday site that runs at Wilsthorpe which is a few minutes walk from Fraisthorpe. Not as big a field and can be a bit grassy otherwise not much different and 5 minutes closer to Brid. 

Mandy


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry Folks

Please disregard my previous post, wrong place at Fraisthorpe, tried to edit but will not allow me.

Senior moment 

Best Regards
Broom

Thanks Pete


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

http://mapper.acme.com/
don't know whether the link above will work for you still uses google maps but the cross hairs in center of screen are the coordinates on the panel have a choice of 3 variants,
i find i can use this with the hybrid airial photo setting to find aires cl/cs sites works very well with my tom tom


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> http://mapper.acme.com/
> don't know whether the link above will work for you still uses google maps but the cross hairs in center of screen are the coordinates on the panel have a choice of 3 variants,
> i find i can use this with the hybrid airial photo setting to find aires cl/cs sites works very well with my tom tom


Hi

Thanks for the link I had not seen that mapper before it looks useful.

A tip when you are using Google Maps that you may not have heard about is that when you are on a Google Map and have found the place you are looking for just place the cursor at the spot , right click and choose "Whats Here?" the decimal Lat & Long will be shown in the search box. :wink:

Mike


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*camsite*

there are two sites which the farmer owns he packed in with both clubs due to problems with them, don't try just to go and get on, you will have a better chance of winning the loto, they are very booked up kenny


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Kenny, 

Do you mean the farmer at Fraisthorpe, Auburn Farm, if so someone needs to tell CCC as they have 2 rallies at least there booked in for this year THS. 

That would be fun if 200+ vans turn up with no where to go, so he owns the field in Wilsthorpe too? he only ever uses the one field in Fraisthorpe. 

Sorry if this is completely gibberish and I have the wrong farmer.  

Mandy


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*campsite*

hi mandy, the c/ls are separate from the camping field where the holiday meets are held, the farmer also has a good day park over looking the beach you can walk on the beach to south shore and get on the park and ride with the bus pass , you can get water any time kenny


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You all never cease to amaze me with the speed and knowledge in response to a question.
looks a nice site.


cabby


----------

